# MD, DC, VA Meetup Sunday January 22nd



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

Jo Cose mentioned that there has been some interested in getting together this weekend but he said nothing was posted about it and I should get'er started. So, hows about it?

I am open to any suggestions for location(s) as long as we can get there via metro. I do not drive D.C. 

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jo Cose mentioned that there has been some interested in getting together this weekend but he said nothing was posted about it and I should get'er started. So, hows about it?
> 
> I am open to any suggestions for location(s) as long as we can get there via metro. I do not drive D.C.
> 
> Scott




Joe should be along soon....

Kelox also said that he was interested in getting back together...might want to PM them to let them know that you started this thread


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm in 
the 22nd should be good, too.  Jo - should we just meet at the Metro by your house again?


----------



## jocose (Jan 9, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I'm in
> the 22nd should be good, too.  Jo - should we just meet at the Metro by your house again?



that's not this coming weekend, right?  It's the following weekend.  I think I'm free...so, yea, that sounds fine.  If Kelox is in, then we can all 3 meet there and head in.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 9, 2006)

So I guess you guyus will meet up and ride the metro in. Lets meet outside what ever metro station we all decide to meet at. and I brings me to my next question, what area of DC to do you all want to shoot in and what metro station do we meet at. I was thinking it would be neat to shoot around ChinaTown area. Gallery Place. Never shot around there before and there are lots of good restaurants to eat at there as well.

Let me know.

Scott


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 9, 2006)

JM going to come?

btw, ChinaTown could be good! (not a whole lot of minimalism for me, though!)


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

Joe, you're right, there isn't, but Chinatown's where the Fuddruckers was, so it's not too far from the Mall...although like I've been saying, I'm getting sick of the Mall.  There is also National (that park that JM keeps talking about) and Arlington Cemertary (which I've never been to)...or Oldtown, VA...so many places, but I made the decision for the other day's outing, so I'm ready to be just a mere follower...wherever y'all decide, I'll get Joe and Kelox (if he comes) to that Metro.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Joe, you're right, there isn't, but Chinatown's where the Fuddruckers was, so it's not too far from the Mall...although like I've been saying, I'm getting sick of the Mall. There is also National (that park that JM keeps talking about) and Arlington Cemertary (which I've never been to)...or Oldtown, VA...so many places, but I made the decision for the other day's outing, so I'm ready to be just a mere follower...wherever y'all decide, I'll get Joe and Kelox (if he comes) to that Metro.


 
As I said anywhere is fine. I am a bit tired of the mall myself. I'd rather not make the decision myself, I rather just follow along being it is my first time meeting with this bunch. Where ever though. We also spoke of Baltimore but I think that might be on the March date.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

I extended this invite for January 22nd to a friend Jay whom does not belong to this forum (yet) and asked if he would like to join us. He&#8217;s phenomenal portrait photographer and is really good with people pictures. Check out his site

http://www.darkshapesprowl.com/


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> I extended this invite for January 22nd to a friend Jay whom does not belong to this forum (yet) and asked if he would like to join us. Hes phenomenal portrait photographer and is really good with people pictures. Check out his site
> 
> http://www.darkshapesprowl.com/http://www.darkshapesprowl.com/http://www.darkshapesprowl.com/


 
Cool.  The more the merrier.  But, Scott, methinks this is your outing, so you should decide...at this rate we'll never get anywhere 

I'm kind of interested in the Chinatown area, too, and we can always wander throughout DC, so if no one else makes a decision, I say we just meet in front of McDonald's on 7th across from Legal Seafood.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Cool. The more the merrier. But, Scott, methinks this is your outing, so you should decide...at this rate we'll never get anywhere
> 
> I'm kind of interested in the Chinatown area, too, and we can always wander throughout DC, so if no one else makes a decision, I say we just meet in front of McDonald's on 7th across from Legal Seafood.


 
Jo,

if no one else decides then that is fine with me. I never shot in this area before and I am not even sure what it all has to offen so I just want to be the one everyone looks at when the location sucks. Honestly, I'm sure we can find some characters in this area as well as store fronts. I'm tired of the monuments and art type stuf at the moment. I think that Baltimore shoot would be cool too. we should be able to get some great shots down there. I guess I need to start a thread for that eh ?


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 10, 2006)

with so many photographic opportunities it's hard to decide.


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jo,
> 
> if no one else decides then that is fine with me. I never shot in this area before and I am not even sure what it all has to offen so I just want to be the one everyone looks at when the location sucks. Honestly, I'm sure we can find some characters in this area as well as store fronts. I'm tired of the monuments and art type stuf at the moment. I think that Baltimore shoot would be cool too. we should be able to get some great shots down there. I guess I need to start a thread for that eh ?


 
I too have thought of Balmer and if JM is up to the drive, I'm sure Joe would be just as happy (but then again, maybe not).

I say we stick with Chinatown, and the beauty of DC is that we can always hop the Metro or a cab and go anywhere.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> with so many photographic opportunities it's hard to decide.


 
I'll tell you one opportunities it does offer and that is a chance to eat CHIPOTLE! Oh yeah baby! Chipotle ROX!


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

YAY! TPF is $25.00 bucks richer today. I became an official member.


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> I'll tell you one opportunities it does offer and that is a chance to eat CHIPOTLE! Oh yeah baby! Chipotle ROX!


 
Dude, I so like you more now than I did before I read this post!!!!


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Dude, I so like you more now than I did before I read this post!!!!


 

Dude! Chipotle is my favorite! No one else even comes close to it!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 10, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Dude! Chipotle is my favorite! No one else even comes close to it!


I can tell you guys aren't from the true South...Chipotle is alright, but it's nothing compared to a real Mexican restaurant! Come to houston, and I'll prove it to you


----------



## jocose (Jan 10, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I can tell you guys aren't from the true South...Chipotle is alright, but it's nothing compared to a real Mexican restaurant! Come to houston, and I'll prove it to you


 
feh!

don't busrt my bubble.  Chipotle is the greatest restaurant ever.

Next you're gonna tell me that I can get better ribs in TX than I can at Famous Dave's...


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 10, 2006)

Ewwww one thing I do not agree with you on is Famous Daves. I think even Chili's servers up better ribs then that place. I once had some very good ribs at Tony Romas in Arazona but went back and they were not nearly as good. There is a decent place in Georgetown on M called Old Glory that serves up some decent ribs but famous daves, never.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 11, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> feh!
> 
> don't busrt my bubble.  Chipotle is the greatest restaurant ever.
> 
> Next you're gonna tell me that I can get better ribs in TX than I can at Famous Dave's...


Um...I'll let you keep at least one of your dillusions! LOL


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 15, 2006)

So, who all is planning to coming aside form me?


----------



## jocose (Jan 15, 2006)

is that this coming Saturday?  I should be available.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 15, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> is that this coming Saturday? I should be available.


 
No, Sunday! See the sunject line.

*Sunday January 22nd (this coming Sunday)*


----------



## jocose (Jan 15, 2006)

whateveh...Saturday, Sunday....it's all the same to me...just let me know when folks are meeting at my place to head to dc together (Joe, Ken...)


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 15, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> whateveh...Saturday, Sunday....it's all the same to me...just let me know when folks are meeting at my place to head to dc together (Joe, Ken...)


 

Chinatown is the place so atop of the Chinatown Gallery Place metro station. Say 1:00 PM ?


----------



## jocose (Jan 15, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Chinatown is the place so atop of the Chinatown Gallery Place metro station. Say 1:00 PM ?




Which exit?  Let's say by Chipotle...it's easy to find.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 15, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Which exit? Let's say by Chipotle...it's easy to find.


 
I know these is a chipotle downthere but not sure where exactly it is? If it's right above the metro which exit is that so I know so I am not walking down the block looking for it.

Scott


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 16, 2006)

Mind if I just meet you where I did before, Jocose?


----------



## jocose (Jan 16, 2006)

Joe, no problem.  Just call me when you get here, and you're welcome to get here a little early and we can actually sit and eat breakfast 

Kelox, do you want to join us also?


Scott, it's right on 7th across from Legal Seafood...you can either take the exit that drops you off by the entrance to the MCI Center or the one that drops you off by the Pagoda...but I can never remember which exit is which, so that's why I suggested Chipotle.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 17, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Joe, no problem. Just call me when you get here, and you're welcome to get here a little early and we can actually sit and eat breakfast
> 
> Kelox, do you want to join us also?
> 
> ...


 

Danm so I'm not invited for breakfast? What you cookin? Was 1pm a good time to meet downtown or do you pan to be there earlier?

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 17, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Danm so I'm not invited for breakfast? What you cookin? Was 1pm a good time to meet downtown or do you pan to be there earlier?
> 
> Scott


 
Scott,

Anytime is good...I was really just teasing Joe because the last time, he went and bought a muffin and forgot to eat it


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> Scott,
> 
> Anytime is good...I was really just teasing Joe because the last time, he went and bought a muffin and forgot to eat it


I ate it eventually!  and it was tasty 


BTW, how does noon sound?  It'll give us plenty of time to get there...and then some


----------



## jocose (Jan 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> I ate it eventually! and it was tasty
> 
> 
> BTW, how does noon sound? It'll give us plenty of time to get there...and then some


 
whatev....I've got nothing planned but the meetup, so whatever you want, I am happy to do  Just let me know. I just PMed Kelox to see if he's gonna come, and I was out with JM last night, and he said he might be able to make it. There's a dude here at America's greatest space program who is also interested.  MyCameraEye said he was gonna try to bring his buddy from Balmer down, so if everyone shows up, it will be..erm (math sorry, hang on)...7...not too shabby. How many were at the TX meetup?

Stay tuned for pics from DC Meetup IV--me and JonMikal. I'm not terribly happy with most of mine, but I'll try to have them up this evening.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 18, 2006)

I never heard back from Jay. I assume he's busy so better make that 7-1 ummmm numbers er........ that's 6 now. It's supposed to be nice 50° and sunny on both sat and sunday but who knows that can change but lets keep out fingers crossed!

Jon,

I was nice to have met ya last night. I wish I had my camera with me so I could have joined but I did not but figured I was only 3 metro stops away so what the hell and stopped in for a few minutes. I am looking forward to see wht you guys got last night. Gray skys last night, I wonder how your night shots came out.

*1:00 PM Sunday is the time at Chipotle near the Chinatown Gallery Place Metro Stop. Be there to be ummmmm words....*



			
				jocose said:
			
		

> whatev....I've got nothing planned but the meetup, so whatever you want, I am happy to do  Just let me know. I just PMed Kelox to see if he's gonna come, and I was out with JM last night, and he said he might be able to make it. There's a dude here at America's greatest space program who is also interested. MyCameraEye said he was gonna try to bring his buddy from Balmer down, so if everyone shows up, it will be..erm (math sorry, hang on)...7...not too shabby. How many were at the TX meetup?
> 
> Stay tuned for pics from DC Meetup IV--me and JonMikal. I'm not terribly happy with most of mine, but I'll try to have them up this evening.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 18, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> How many were at the TX meetup?


8.  So Texas is still better 

(not really...as a place to shoot, DC is second to nowhere else I've been...)


----------



## jocose (Jan 18, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> 8. So Texas is still better
> 
> (not really...as a place to shoot, DC is second to nowhere else I've been...)


 
Well, I guess it's true that everything really IS bigger in Texas :lmao:


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 18, 2006)

Texas (as a state) might be bigger the Chipotle has the burrito. As far as places to shoot, Tokyo ranks high! 



			
				jocose said:
			
		

> Well, I guess it's true that everything really IS bigger in Texas :lmao:


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> whatev....I've got nothing planned but the meetup, so whatever you want, I am happy to do  Just let me know. I just PMed Kelox to see if he's gonna come, and I was out with JM last night, and he said he might be able to make it. There's a dude here at America's greatest space program who is also interested. MyCameraEye said he was gonna try to bring his buddy from Balmer down, so if everyone shows up, it will be..erm (math sorry, hang on)...7...not too shabby. How many were at the TX meetup?
> 
> *Stay tuned for pics from DC Meetup IV--me and JonMikal. I'm not terribly happy with most of mine, but I'll try to have them up this evening.*


 
i've already posted the only two pics that came out from last night's trek. i knew when i left i had absolutely nothing.


----------



## jocose (Jan 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i've already posted the only two pics that came out from last night's trek. i knew when i left i had absolutely nothing.


 
whateveh (did I say that right?).  What about all the streaks and the bridge and the vietnam memorial shots?  Maybe you need to take more pictures...fill that card!


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 18, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> *whateveh* (did I say that right?). What about all the streaks and the bridge and the vietnam memorial shots? Maybe you need to take more pictures...fill that card!


 
whatevah...close enough.

they didnt come out...i'm hanging up picture taking and going into camera repair....there *must* be something wrong with mine :lmao:


----------



## jocose (Jan 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> whatevah...close enough.
> 
> they didnt come out...i'm hanging up picture taking and going into camera repair....there *must* be something wrong with mine :lmao:


 

see my comment in your "Jocose in action" thread."


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 19, 2006)

Jo, Jon, et al. in our group who has a D70 and is interested in a brand new ONLY used ONE time Harbortronics VG-D70 grip for their D70 or D70s let me know. Now that I have the D200, I will not be using my D70 nearly as much and figured being I do not use this grip at all anyways, IU might as well pass it off. It goes for 165.00 new but I would give it to you for $100.00 even. Let me know in your interested. Click here to read more about the grip.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 21, 2006)

MyCameraEye said:
			
		

> Jo, Jon, et al. in our group who has a D70 and is interested in a brand new ONLY used ONE time Harbortronics VG-D70 grip for their D70 or D70s let me know. Now that I have the D200, I will not be using my D70 nearly as much and figured being I do not use this grip at all anyways, IU might as well pass it off. It goes for 165.00 new but I would give it to you for $100.00 even. Let me know in your interested. Click here to read more about the grip.



If I had the money right now, I'd jump on that...unfortunately, my cash is all tied up at the moment.


----------



## jocose (Jan 21, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> If I had the money right now, I'd jump on that...unfortunately, my cash is all tied up at the moment.



stocks, bonds, swiss banks, offshore accounts?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 21, 2006)

jocose said:
			
		

> stocks, bonds, swiss banks, offshore accounts?


No stocks and bonds.


----------



## MyCameraEye (Jan 21, 2006)

Jo,

SO who is is coming then? I will be down there a little earlier. I have to make a pit stop at Penn camera so call me if your earlier. I'll be down there around noon.

Scott


----------



## jocose (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, it seems that it will definitely be you, me, and ClarinetJWD.  There is a possibility that my friend from work will be there, JM might show up, and Kelox was thinking about it.

Not sure who else.


----------



## jocose (Jan 22, 2006)

Kelox is off the list.  I told him he's not welcome at the DC Meetups anymore.  He's been TPF excommunicated.

OK, not really, he already had plans to go shoot in Annapolis, so we wish him luck with his new 35mm!


----------

